# TDS meter-necessary for freshwater planted?



## Fisheye (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi,

Have been reading a lot about TDS meters lately and am wondering if it's a must have.

My tanks are all planted, lightly stocked and low tech (led, no co2).

I started researching these meters because I can't figure out why cherry shrimp keep dying on me and yet, the short nose shrimp are doing just fine in the same conditions.

It seems to be the moulting issue (white line behind the head) so was wondering if I need to be tracking TDS as all other parameters are within range for cherry shrimp.


Thanks.

Jackie


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

This is what I do with my TDS meter it applies to both my planted tanks and shrimp breeding tanks. After a water change I wait a few hours and test my TDS whatever it's at I either log it or memorize it. After about 3 weeks to a month+ I check my TDS again if it rises above 100ppm (started with 200ppm, a month later 300ppm) I do a water change usually 50% on a planted tank and 20-30% on a shrimp breeding tank. After the water change I check my TDS again and log it, rinse and repeat. The only time a TDS meter reading with be thrown off is if you added aquarium salt, that will make your tds rise 300-400ppm


----------



## Fisheye (Jan 13, 2015)

Thank you for your input, coldmantis.

Are your water changes with tap water?

Which brand meter do you use?

I clicked on your "plants for sale" link...your tanks are beautious!

J


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm only breeding Cherries and Yellows so only tap water is needed. As for the brand I don't recall but I do know that you can't buy it anymore. I probably bought it sometime around 2010-2012 from home depot. The battery is still good lol.


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

I use a TDS meter to tell me when things are changing. It doesn't tell me what is changing of course. For example, it helped me determine that I was adding too much fertilizer for my setup as the TDS was rising daily.

I also use it to confirm that the calcium and magnesium I add to my tap water to raise the GH was done correctly as the TDS reading should be a certain value (assuming the tap water hasn't changed).

If you get a TDS meter, consider picking up some TDS Calibration Solution (342 TDS). Or if you can compare it to another TDS meter that'll help you confirm you got one that is properly set. At the very least, it should measure 0 (give or take) on a bottle of distilled water.

I've had better luck with cherries once I raised the GH of my tap water. Since we're in the same area, maybe you're experiencing the same issue? I also prefer to buy from other hobbyists now to benefit from the shrimp already being raised in tap water.


----------



## Fisheye (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi,

Thank you both for taking the time to post-I appreciate the information. 

KH in all tanks is 5 and GH in all tanks is 9. It's just the cherry shrimp adults that are being weird-all other life forms are breeding and not dying.

I was able to harvest eggs from a dead female cherry so if those shrimplets continue to grow and thrive then maybe it was the initial stock? Or getting a TDS meter is the key to figuring this out.

I will heed your advice, infolific, about getting future cherries from hobbyists who raise in tap water.

J


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Just my 2 cents

If you want to change the water less frequently or your trying to trouble shoot a problem or your curious and your trying to get a better understanding of whats going on with your water then yeah go for it sure get one. I also imagine they are a must for breeding or keeping specific species of fish or invertebrates 

At the end of the day a lot depends on your maintenance routine and your stock level. If your maintenance schedule is working for you and your plants are growing and your fish look healthy then I see no reason to use one. Even if your TDS is high why mess with a working system if the plants and fish don't mind it. If you dose correctly and change large amounts of water weekly should should be fine.


A TDS meter measures dissolved solids. If something is out of whack and you tested a high TDS you would probably change the water anyway. It won't tell you why your getting a high TDS so you would have to figure that out. Adding freshwater never hurts and removes other things your not testing for. 

I really never found the need for one as my fish and plants tend to tell me something is wrong better than any test kit or meter.

again just my 2 cents


----------



## Fisheye (Jan 13, 2015)

Hey planter,

Your two cents is most valuable-thank you.

TDS wasn't even on my radar these past 6 years until recently getting rcs and subsequently trying to figure out the deaths.

For now I guess I'll keep with the status quo and maybe invest in one when there's some magical extra cash floating around. As you say "why mess with a working system if the plants and fish don't mind it".

Thank you for your insight.

Jackie


----------

